# New, to me, lathe



## straze (Mar 20, 2012)

Although having not owned/used a lathe for many years I still had the urge to get back into the woodturning game.
Purely by chance a person I know through my work place Offered me an old Myford ML8 woodturning lathe along with a number of tools for a reasonably price.

It's an old lathe that needed a bit of a tidy up but is working fine and I am very pleased with it.
I'm really enjoying the return to woodturning (only dabbled in it 20 years ago) as it's 
quite a steep learning curve.

Here it is all cleaned up with a fresh coat of paint (minus the motor at this point) and a new scroll chuck.


And a few items made so far.

An acorn light pull.


An oak and mahogany bud vase.


An oak square/bent mini bowl...top and then the underside.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Kevin. I agree with you about the learning curve. I've never quite mastered it. Judging by your work it was like re-learning to riding a bicycle for you.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's very impressive work there Kevin , thanks for sharing . I should really invest in a lathe someday.
Btw I'm really liking that bent mini bowl 

Actually I just took a better look at the vase . That's very cool laminating differant wood in there like that !


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, Kevin, looks like the memory had not faded too much.

Great results.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

+1 what James said.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The lathe looks brand new after you cleaned it up. I am not into turning,whole different world , did some when I was in high school some 60+ years ago.

I like your projects though.
Herb


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice restoration. It was obviously worth it because you have some beautiful pieces there.


----------

